# Marmite



## Fatima

*Hi, 

Im new here in egypt. Life here is kind of a shock. But im getting used to it. Cant stand the dirt, pollution and people ripping me off each time. In any case im settling in. Im looking to buy some marmite. Iv looked everywhere, spinneys etc and couldnt find anything. Miss it so much! 

Does any1 know where its available.
P.s marmite is also knows as Vegemite. *

Fatima


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Fatima and welcome to the forum

Yes marmite is easily available.. I bought some last week in the Alpha supermarket... you sometimes have to look in the foreign food shelves.


----------



## Horus

Fatima said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Cant stand the dirt, pollution and people ripping me off each time. *
> 
> Fatima


Ahlan bik fi Misr 

All this dirt get's blown in from the Sahara - I know Maiden told me so


----------



## Sonrisa

yeah, right, blame it on the desert. 

It is acutally the caireens and their polluting vehicles that habits that are to be blamed for the dirt and pollution. 

Anyways, I see marmite everywhere these days!. There must have been a new stock of marmite coming into the country. Yuk...


----------



## Elphaba

Marmite is MUCH nicer than Vegemite!


----------



## SHendra

I found Carrefour started to sell Marmite 2 weeks ago here in Alex's. Was like finding gold!

And cause I 'worried' it would be the only time I see it I stocked up on it! lol. Sounds silly I know but most would understand how things suddenly vanish from shop shelves and don't restock for ages or at all!


----------



## Fatima

Great! At least i know it exsists here in egypt. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis

I wonder when it'll come to Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland

helen ellis said:


> i wonder when it'll come to hurghada.




ibm :d


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> I wonder when it'll come to Hurghada.


Abu Ashara in Hurghada used to sell it......but at a great price !!!


----------



## samertalat

What is Marmite ? Is it MARAMIYA called in Arabic where you pick it in the mountains here in Lebanon? We boil the Maramiya and drink it when we have a stomach ache ? Is that it?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Marmite is dark brown-coloured savoury spread made from the yeast that is a by-product of the brewing industry. It has a very strong, slightly salty flavour. It is definitely a love it or hate it type of food.
It comes in small (2-5 inches high) bulb-shaped glass jars with a distinctive yellow lid. It even comes in squeezable bottles now
Children in Britain are generally fed it from the time they are weaned, and most never grow out of it. It has a high B-vitamin content, as well as riboflavin and niacin—and as such is very healthy. (The vitamin-B complex helps prevent anaemia
I like mine spread on toast, and even better spread on toast then beans on top 

All my children hate it lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

Marmite is made from (greater quantity first):

Yeast Extract
Salt
Vegetable Extract
Vitamin: Niacin
Spices
Vitamins: B1, B2, Folic Acid, B12


----------



## samertalat

See when i say the more you live the more you learn , here i learned something new never herd of it before.
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is very good if you suffer from cramp due to the heat.


----------



## SHendra

Cheese 'n' Marmite toasties are awesome toooo!


----------



## seawind77

Do you have ideas where can I found this in Alex ? I like to try it for my daughter. Looks interesting. Also heard some German friends they are giving malt drink (like non alcoholic beer) to kids. Anyone has idea about this ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

seawind77 said:


> Do you have ideas where can I found this in Alex ? I like to try it for my daughter. Looks interesting. Also heard some German friends they are giving malt drink (like non alcoholic beer) to kids. Anyone has idea about this ?




Try... Carrefour and Alpha When you use marmite you only need a tiny piece and spread it thinly if you don't do this it will be too strong and you wont enjoy it. Toast some bread, spread with butter then a little bit of marmite... delicious and so full of goodness
Sorry I don't know the malt drink, although we British drink a hot drink called Ovaltine which is malt and is available in Carrefour and Alpha. We drink this before bed as it is supposed to help you relax and sleep.

Maiden


----------



## SHendra

Alfa market gone from the plaza got replaced with a 'Express Carrefour'. Marmite in both of the Carrefour's around where you would find the honey, jams and peanut butter! In little black bulb like jars with yellow lids!


----------



## MaidenScotland

It looks expensive as the jars are small but you only put a tiny scraping on the bread.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I would guess the malt drink, like beer, is Birrel or similar. Tastes a little like a sweet beer, but not as sweet as the usual fizzy drinks. It is non alcoholic, tastes ok ice cold. Get it in the supermarket.

I love Marmite, my son hates it, even tho he was fed it when young.


----------



## SHendra

Marmite should give us a few freebies for all the love were showing them!  I really did miss this stuff though!

I can't remember the age it's suitable from for kids though? When their able to handle finger foods I guess?


----------



## Helen Ellis

SHendra said:


> Marmite should give us a few freebies for all the love were showing them!  I really did miss this stuff though!
> 
> I can't remember the age it's suitable from for kids though? When their able to handle finger foods I guess?


Marmite soldiers for small children, most kids like the savoury taste, so I'm told. Am going to have some now. :-D


----------



## SHendra

Helen Ellis said:


> Marmite soldiers for small children, most kids like the savoury taste, so I'm told. Am going to have some now. :-D


My in-laws came to my home today and I tried to entice them to have some. Before it even went close to their lips they decided they disliked it full stop!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> My in-laws came to my home today and I tried to entice them to have some. Before it even went close to their lips they decided they disliked it full stop!




That's good No need to share all the more for you:clap2:


----------



## SHendra

I did think that also Maiden! Plus next time they try to wave their Riced filled gut's (hate them!) things at me to eat, I'll pop out the Marmite jar!


----------



## Helen Ellis

SHendra said:


> My in-laws came to my home today and I tried to entice them to have some. Before it even went close to their lips they decided they disliked it full stop!


From what friends tell me, most inlaws will only eat "their food" and will refuse to try anything else. They prefer to be martyrs to stuffed courgettes,cabbage etc boiled until well and truly dead, not forgetting the tomatoes that go with EVERYTHING............. Egyptian food was so much more interesting in Alexandria, here it seems they have a handful of dishes and stick to them, so boring, and to my taste way oversalted.
But on the plus side, more Marmite for you ))))


----------



## SHendra

Helen Ellis said:


> From what friends tell me, most inlaws will only eat "their food" and will refuse to try anything else. They prefer to be martyrs to stuffed courgettes,cabbage etc boiled until well and truly dead, not forgetting the tomatoes that go with EVERYTHING............. Egyptian food was so much more interesting in Alexandria, here it seems they have a handful of dishes and stick to them, so boring, and to my taste way oversalted.
> But on the plus side, more Marmite for you ))))


The tomato thing is funny though. When I was pregnant with the lad it showed up in one of the routine tests that I ate a lot of foods with tomatoes in it. To the point my doctor was able to tell me what I been eating and not me to him! But I do agree it seams to appear in every/anything. And yes also to the salt, to much of it. I don't tend to cook with a lot of it. And whenever they come to eat on goes a ton of salt and out comes the hot sauce! 

However I am lucky that my hubby can cook great things! Still he is not a fan of the marmite either but least he tried it and as said more for me!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes they do tend to like a lot of salt.
I had a girl working for me from Behara who was interested in cooking an she watched all the cookery programmes made notes etc but the only vegetables she ever cooked were all in together with the tomato paste sauce she never made carrots or anything separately.
Now I have a Bangladeshi who cooks for the staff... and I constantly tell him to stop currying everything and to do vegetables, so he did but he boiled 1 potato, half a carrot and 2 tomatoes in dhall to feed 6.


----------



## SHendra

Gosh bet they were pleased lol. Only time I see veg done in some normal'ish way is in resturants. But even then I'm weary as I don't know how they been washed etc bit like the salads. And I don't know if its me but I was raised where with each dinner goes either potatoes, pasta or rice. Here with the egyptian families I know its always at least 2 of them! And with a zillion plates! lol


----------



## Horus

Marmite is very good on toast with some worcestershire sauce mixed in they better have that


----------



## SHendra

Yes can get that. Local like brands and also the ole Lee & Perrins!


----------



## Horus

SHendra said:


> Yes can get that. Local like brands and also the ole Lee & Perrins!


Ahh good :clap2:

All I need now is V8 drink ice cubes, ground celery seed and I am set


----------



## Helen Ellis

SHendra said:


> Gosh bet they were pleased lol. Only time I see veg done in some normal'ish way is in resturants. But even then I'm weary as I don't know how they been washed etc bit like the salads. And I don't know if its me but I was raised where with each dinner goes either potatoes, pasta or rice. Here with the egyptian families I know its always at least 2 of them! And with a zillion plates! lol



All very labour intensive, even down to the washing up............. and I know what you mean about the pots/rice/pasta, who wants all three on a plate, alternate and have some variety. 
With restaurants, I think most will be washing veg in tap water, I don't even like to think about hands being washed, WITH SOAP, beforehand.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Horus said:


> Ahh good :clap2:
> 
> All I need now is V8 drink ice cubes, ground celery seed and I am set


V8 used to be available, usually the spicy one, havn't seen it for a while. Ice cubes in the supermarket, celery seed don't know.


----------



## SHendra

Helen Ellis said:


> All very labour intensive, even down to the washing up............. and I know what you mean about the pots/rice/pasta, who wants all three on a plate, alternate and have some variety.
> With restaurants, I think most will be washing veg in tap water, I don't even like to think about hands being washed, WITH SOAP, beforehand.


Yuk. Least I know for sure now why it's best to stick to cheese cakes when out! (Which i've got addicted too recently..)


----------



## Horus

Helen Ellis said:


> V8 used to be available, usually the spicy one, havn't seen it for a while. Ice cubes in the supermarket, celery seed don't know.


Hey fantastic I normally grind my own spices

Everything is spicy in Egypt, even spicy tuna and spicy pot noodle, even things not labelled as spicy are still spicy I shop carefully to avoid the ring of fire next day and having to find aloe vera leaves


----------

